# Orginal tubeless tires



## scrubbinrims (Jan 28, 2011)

Sometimes I come across things that really make me skeptical as to authenticity being exceptionally nice in condition.
I recently picked up a ladies Iver Johnson (soon to be for sale) having some head scratching beautiful 28" single tube tires from Universal Tire company out of PA.
They have all the tread and are pliable...even some remaining mold remnants, just perfect fro my Elgin toolbax restoration.
My question is are these current reproductions or original, does anyone know about this tire company and if they supplied tires in the 20's and 30's?
Thanks, Chris


----------



## bricycle (Jan 28, 2011)

The tread kinda looks like the tires that Memory Lane shows...?


----------



## bud poe (Jan 28, 2011)

Those are reproduction solid "dummy" tires.  They sell on ebay for nearly $200 per tire.  The stem is just for looks.  They can be ridden but the company recommends gluing them to the rim if you plan on riding them.  Mostly for show bikes and museums...


----------



## willardm (Jan 28, 2011)

There's a nice looking pair of United States Rubber chain tread on eBay now if you want to spend the $$$$$.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200570409529&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 28, 2011)

> The stem is just for looks.



Really? I have a pair exactly like them (only white), the really white one was just cleaned after years & years of crud:o I bought them about 30 years ago, and interestingly my stems are not a facade, they do hold air!!!


----------



## bud poe (Jan 29, 2011)

Fordsnake, perhaps yours and Chris's are survivors from back in the day but the universal black tire that I have (thanks redline for letting me borrow it) and the ones advertised on ebay now are solid.  Maybe universal made real ones 30 years ago?  Are your white ones heavy?  The black one I have is super heavy and measures 24" I.D. when off the rim, smaller than the 25" rim it was made for (it's marked 28"X 1 1/2") so it will be a tight fit when stretched on...


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 29, 2011)

In the 30 years that I've owned these tires I've never glued them on my 28" rims because they offer a really tight fit when filled with air!!!! The markings read; "Made in ELIZABETHTOWN, PA. U.S.A. 28" UTC UNIVERSAL TIRE CO. (INFLATE TO 40 POUNDS).  It's possible that Chris and I are lucky?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 29, 2011)

So I removed the tires.
They are heavier than a normal tire, but not what I would call heavy from being solid.
They were not tight and needing little stretching.
They are definitely hollow and hold air, but not much, having a small bladder...I remember my initial worry when I did not hear much psssst when pressing the valve, wondering how they were coming off.
I thought they had the possibility of being repro, but they are made in USA and do not have any disclaimer stamped in the rubber as display only.
Anyway, they definitely suit my needs and the whole iver cost less than it would for me to buy replacement tubes.
It does seem likely this company manufactured these tire throughout a history in different ways, but still wondering if they where ever made to be ridden or just for show?
I may never take that chance regardless... not wanting to buy another pair once my collarbone is healed.
Thanks for the input, Chris


----------



## bud poe (Jan 29, 2011)

I fordsnake and chris might be lucky in finding a pair of OG's or older repops before they started making them solid with a srem just foe looks...either way they are cool!  Do you guys think there would be a market for solids with a different tread pattern (chain tread?) if they could be had for less than $400.00/per pair?


----------

